# We Did It! 2005 Outback 29fbhs



## Chappy (Jul 20, 2005)

That's right. Our first camper! A Keystone Outback 29FBHS.

Signed the paperwork today and brought it home tonight.

Going camping this weekend (close to home; about an hour and half away).

Let the games begin!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

chappy action 
congrats on the new outback








and welcome to the forum























darrel


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome to Outbackers .com and Congrats on you new OB.
give it a go in the drive way to make sure you have everything packed !









Jan


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

action Welcome and have fun!!!

Walter


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

hyewalt34 said:


> action Welcome and have fun!!!
> 
> Walter
> [snapback]46179[/snapback]​


Wow, your first RV and you picked a great one the first time!!!

Congrats and lots of luck with it. Happy Camping!!! sunny
















Photosal


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Chappy to the group
And congrats on the 29fbhs and have lots of fun

Don action


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy!

Wayne


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome officially to the Outbackers!


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Welcome, I am sure you will enjoy yours as we do !


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Chappy said:


> Going camping this weekend (close to home; about an hour and half away).
> [snapback]46135[/snapback]​


Congrats and be sure to camp even closer to home before this weekend (like your driveway / street). That way you'll be sure you have everything you need and all is in working order.

Randy


----------



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

Congrats! Fantastic pick!


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*lol being a newbie myself(but not a rook) I can just see and hear the excitment in your voice about your new baby! It's fun the only problem I have is that I want to go out again the day after I got back. And stupid work interfers with me doing that.

CONGRATS AND HAVE FUN!! you outbacker you........... *_







<---gotta love the dancing banana.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats Chappy! 
ENJOY


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

More congrats on getting a GREAT trailer.

Can't believe you're so lucky and got out Outback for your first trailer. Most of us have come up from the tent-trailer ranks.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Welcome to the club and enjoy.


----------

